# IDT audio problem.



## GamerX

I recently put to gether a new comp and i used my old harddrive i installed all the drivers the only one that isnt working is the onboard sound, there is a IDT error it says code 10 cannot start. Would getting a sound card fix this? i hate living in silence lol thanks!


----------



## cohen

What is the OS???

Got the latest driver???

Did you reinstall the OS when you put the hard drive into the PC?


----------



## johnb35

What motherboard are you using?  Do you have high definition sound?


----------



## GamerX

Yea it says high definition. Im using XP yes i reinstalled it yes i made sure my driveers are all up to date and my motherboard is ECS A780GM-A black series.


----------

